# Wixey Angle Gauge, Superbar gauge and Master plate



## txgrizzly (Jul 19, 2007)

Well I just spent a good chunk of coin at the local Woodcraft store on some tuning tools and I just spent some time Tuning my Rigid TS3650 table saw for the 1st time. I had been using T-squares and rulers to get it done, well trying to get it done and let me tell you what a "HUGE" difference it makes when you have the right tuning equipment. I can tell you that this was some money well spent because I will never have an out of tune tablesaw or bandsaw again.

Here is what I purchased and what it found.

I. Superbar and Master plate made by Mastergage:

1. After setting it up and doing the testing recommended it found the trunion to be out 60/1000's of an inch to the right which was pinching the wood against the rip fence (my main reason for buying this tool). this doesnt sound like a lot but i cant tell you what a difference it makes with the cuts my saw is making now.

2. the next test I did was to rotate the blade by hand as the dial indicator road the outside edge of one of my blades. there was a 5/1000's of an inch variance in the blade isolated in one spot. this made the think my blade was warped slightly so i installed the "new" Forest Woodworker II blade that I bought at Woodcraft (i did mention i spent a lot of money there didnt I) and it showed the same symptom so i started looking closer at the arbor and found a piece of metal bur that had imbedded itself into the face of the arbor. i was scared to death of messing up the face of the arbor but with a very light touch with a stone and now the blade spins within 2/1000's of an inch.

3. I checked the rip fence alignment and it is very close. I tuned the blade to the left hand miter and the fence is dead on (well 2/1000's) to it but out of the right hand miter its out 7/1000's. i will have to live with that i guess.

II. Wixey Digital Angle gauge

1. I had set the angle indicator on my TS using my T-square and it was out almost a 1/2 of a degree. i did verify that my Bandsaw table was almost dead on though.

Nedless to say the $150 + tax that I paid for the Superbar, Superplate and Wixey digital angle gauge is money that i know went to a good cause. I can feel all those straight smooth cuts now...

Disclamer. this is the first tools of this type that I have owned but they did exactly what they were supposed to do and they did it well. i would buy them again if i had a choice... :thumbsup:


----------



## TexasTimbers (Oct 17, 2006)

Excellent. 

I bet my tablesaw is way out I need to get one of those master thingymabobs.


----------



## atogrf1 (Jul 9, 2007)

So, to clarify, you found that that Wixey digital guage was right on the money? It is worth the investment?


----------



## txgrizzly (Jul 19, 2007)

Atogrf,
yes i would say it is worth the $40 to verify the angles that are indicated on your tablesaw is accurate. one of the other good things about the Wixey that I forgot to mention was that i was able to raise and lower my TS blade its full travel and verify that the blade stayed at 45 degrees and it did. i had heard that some trunnions were not "Level" with the table saw top and as you moved the blade up and down the angle could change. thankfully that was not the case on my saw...

TT
Haha, I really thought i had tuned my saw pretty close till i threw this thingymabob on there and it made me look silly. :laughing:


----------



## atogrf1 (Jul 9, 2007)

Thank you very much. I was thinking of getting one, and that just sealed the deal for me.
I appreciate it!!!!


----------



## Tweegs (Sep 8, 2007)

I have one of the wixey gages. Absolutely love it.


----------



## mdeiley (Jul 4, 2007)

Just a question about the gauge. To check your blade do you simply zero the wixey on the bed of the saw then check it to the blade? It should read exactly ninty if things are correct. Or am I missing something?


----------



## txgrizzly (Jul 19, 2007)

yep, thats it...real easy...


----------



## edp (May 25, 2007)

*The Wixey angle guage*

is great for setting the bevel angle on the CMS/SCMS as well. Mine came as a free gift with the Wixey DRO I bought for my table saw rip fence. I love them both.

Ed


----------



## Harddog Wood (Feb 9, 2007)

Got the wixey a week or two ago. I really love it. It is so simple that even a dummy can use it, which is great for me. Used on Table saw and miter saw.


----------

